# anybody use flyer fastrack?



## dave and a train (Jan 26, 2012)

going to completely redo my little layout and am thinking of going to the lionel manufactured S scale flyer fastrack. anybody on here used it?
A customer of mine is a lionel guy and switched his massive layout and just marveled at how nice and how much better it was.

as little as I use the layout I want to set it up and have everything just work flawlessly then put it away for a year and forget it 
I used to like working and tinkering but now want something less like "work" 

Dave

also planning on ditching the diesel passenger train and getting a small dockside switcher setup


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use O-scale Fastrack, and it works really well. It will be noisier than most other track, the hollow plastic base seems to be a resonator.


----------



## dave and a train (Jan 26, 2012)

ouch that doesn't sound good, though my plywood is covered with astroturf so maybe that won't be a big deal.
Dave


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

If gunrunner's theory is correct, maybe putting some sound absorbing foam in the hollow space would help.


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

The rails are much smaller with the Fastrack for American Flyer. They are much more "scale" than the traditional flyer tinplate track. I however have only purchased a small amount as I am waiting to see how good MTH will re-make the old SHS track. I like SHS track much better.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Luke 221 said:


> ...I am waiting to see how good MTH will re-make the old SHS track...


It's in their catalog, has it not actually been released yet?


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah I know but i will wait maybe a few months to see it in the LHS or something. I believe that last I looked it was a pre-order and you had to buy 6 or 10 at a time. I will only buy one piece at first to compare it. Then I would buy large amounts.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Planning a huge permanent layout and started collecting all the AF tinplate track I could find. Then I was introduced to Fastrack. As nice as this product appears, I feel I have too much invested to sell off my AF track and switch over. And for the size I plan to create, it would be very costly which is difficult to explain to the boss. So I'll stick with the AF track. But I do have regrets for not researching track choices before assembling the largest cache of AF track ever.


----------

